# Do your rats "grunt" when they're happy?



## RattyDaddy (Dec 8, 2013)

Patches makes this quiet little grunting sound continuously as she happily roams around outside of Rat Manor. I swear she sounds like a little piglet - I must say, it's ridiculously cute. It's how I know she's happy. Rosie, on the other hand, doesn't do this at all (but she's quite the bruxer though).

Does anyone else's ratties do the whole piggy grunt thing? Just curious 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bazmonkey (Nov 8, 2013)

I think ours are doing what you describe when they sniff out the cracks in their cardboard "pen". Kinda like a snorty sorta noise? If I had to guess I'd say that's them sniffing particularly intensely, like a hound does when it's caught a whiff of something.


----------



## toke (Aug 28, 2012)

My boys also do that when they are intensely investigating. I assumed it was because they are breathing heavily, but it could definitely mean they are happy as well !


----------



## RattyDaddy (Dec 8, 2013)

She's not sniffing though, she just does it aimlessly as she scampers around. I really do think she's just a happy ratgirl 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## toke (Aug 28, 2012)

I have yet to see this, so that is an adorable quirk!


----------

